# ut oh..she swallowed an earring



## Honeybelles Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

tonight at puppy class...the instructor bent down to play/greet Dory and wouldn't you know...she snatched an earring off the instructor and ate it...they advised me to give bread soaked in milk...besides seeing the vet in the am for an xray..any other suggestions??????


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

How big was the earring? How is she acting now? I don't know that this would call for an x-ray unless you are very concerned. If it's small it really should pass and not cause any problems unless it punctures something or is too big she cannot pass it. I'd personally monitor through the night and then through the day tomorrow until she passes it (which may even be in a few days).


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess it would depend on the size of the earring and the puppy. 

I would at least call up the vet and see what they recommend. It might be just a wait and see.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry don't mean to laugh...really right off her ear? If it's a small earring I would think it would pass, also guessing you will be hunting in the poo for a few days. Does the instructor want the earring back? I have read the bread eating also...hope it works and your pup is ok.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

suggestion....latex gloves, a colander/sieve and a hose.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I have to laugh too. Sagebrush did almost the same thing - he grabbed the instructors glasses and totally mutilated them. At least we didn't have to do the poo thing!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker pooped out a whole shoe string without any assistance. There is hope it will come out fine LOL


----------



## Honeybelles Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

it was a round gold stud earring...not huge but not tiny either...I am hoping it flows through, but will see what the vet says in the am. I am not keen on the bread deal, my daughters male ate a piece or two of bread one time and it blocked the intestine...almost lost him..so I am kind of leary of bread and goldens.....and yes....latex gloves are out and standing by.....someone should start classes...puppies and old people..how to make them work together...sheeesh


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Honeybelles Dad said:


> it was a round gold stud earring...not huge but not tiny either...I am hoping it flows through, but will see what the vet says in the am. I am not keen on the bread deal, my daughters male ate a piece or two of bread one time and it blocked the intestine...almost lost him..so I am kind of leary of bread and goldens.....and yes....latex gloves are out and standing by.....someone should start classes...puppies and old people..how to make them work together...sheeesh


If you're uncomfortable with the bread (and I get that based on your daughter's experience), I might wait it out a couple of meals, and a couple of poops. It may well just come out on its own.

Hope your trainer didn't want it back, though...


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Lucy has eaten a whole loaf of bread once and slices a number of times. She has never had any problem with it. But she once ate a whole pan of chocolate brownies with no ill effects, so maybe she has a cast iron stomach.


----------



## Lexis Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

I would not worry when my now departed Lexis was 7 Mos old she ate a whole throw rug 2' X 3' she let yarn out for a week with no compicataions. As the good lord says "This to shall Pass"


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lexis Dad said:


> I would not worry when my now departed Lexis was 7 Mos old she ate a whole throw rug 2' X 3' she let yarn out for a week with no compicataions. As the good lord says "This to shall Pass"


 
You were very fortunate. A friend's berner ripped apart and ate a portion of a rope toy and almost died. The mass they took out of his stomach was huge and it was touch and go for several days. Luckily he recovered, and many of us threw out all of those type of toys.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Update on Dory? Hope she passed it safely. Our vet says to use hydrogen peroxide to make them throw up. http://www.ehow.com/how_2143177_up-after-swallowing-foreign-object.html


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> You were very fortunate. A friend's berner ripped apart and ate a portion of a rope toy and almost died. The mass they took out of his stomach was huge and it was touch and go for several days. Luckily he recovered, and many of us threw out all of those type of toys.


Tucker used to eat his rope toys too, we don't allow him to have them anymore just in case.

My dog has eaten A LOT of weird things though. I found a full baby bunny in his poop once :yuck:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I dislike rope toys for that reason. I worry.... 

I hope Dory is ok. I would personally worry about perforation. I know it is small but... Of course it would probably be my luck too.

I don't let my dogs have stuffies when I am not home. Teddi tore one up and though she is usually very good, ingested some stuffing. Oh it came out, fortunately, but it wouldn't "come out" I had to help her. I didn't pull, just supported her behavior. So scary. 

Of course Ranger and the knife tip was a happy ending.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> suggestion....latex gloves, a colander/sieve and a hose.



Had a good laugh at this!!! 


One of mine has pooped out an entire man's tube sock without any assistance on multiple occasions :doh: Of course, he is a full grown dog. 

I'd say if the earring was a relatively small one, pad the tummy with some bread as advised and wait it out. But do call the vet to be sure!


----------



## cheryl-jake (Jan 15, 2008)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker used to eat his rope toys too, we don't allow him to have them anymore just in case.
> 
> My dog has eaten A LOT of weird things though. I found a full baby bunny in his poop once :yuck:


 
What a baby bunny???:new (13):


----------



## Honeybelles Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

called the vet this am first thing...said to relax...keep an eye on her and then he said to feed her cotton balls soaked in heavy cream...? that caught me off guard. anway...feeding lots of yougurt which she loves, shes still running around like a wild woman ...normal. but with the snow storms for the next two days...searching for the earring will be quite a chore...we just might let nature take its course ...after the storms pass...hopefully the earring will too...Friday might be a good day for an xray if things are ok....more to follow ...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy to hear your girl is ok...update when and if you find the earring


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

After some things that Chester has eaten, I probably wouldn't worry too much about a small earring. Chester once ate a large toothpick. He grabbed a whole sandwich with the toothpick in it. I was really worried about it, but it ended up coming out in his poop whole. I just watched him for a couple days to see if he was having any trouble pooping or throwing up at all.

Anyways, just keep checking the poop to see when it comes out. Anytime Chester ate something weird, it usually seemed to take about 3 days to actually find it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honeybelles Dad*

Honeybelles Dad

Just keep a close eye on Dory-think she'll be ok.

My Tonka eats arms and legs off of stuffed toys-we took all of these toys away from our dogs-can't take the chance!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I LOLed a few times here.. baby bunny? eww

thankfully my pups haven't done anything bad. I see them ripping up toys and they go in the trash. They normally just rip EVERYTHING up.

Well.. I do wonder where the other half of the remote went?? Hayden did that one...


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

She should be fine. Someone should compile a sticky on the things our dogs have eaten and passed. My favorite was the cell phone, followed by .... well I will just let Marlene tell that story....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Phillyfisher said:


> She should be fine. Someone should compile a sticky on the things our dogs have eaten and passed. My favorite was the cell phone, followed by .... well I will just let Marlene tell that story....




I almost spit out my soda when I read this.... LMAO :doh:

Let's just say, one of my dogs needed a little "help" passing a pair of undies once... not an experience I want to relive. LOL


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Just for reference, Zali had a bone in her stomach that was on it's way through to the intestine. It did not come out until the second day after. So, she was vomiting Sunday, bone appeared in her poop on tuesday morning. You may need to check her poops for the next 3 days.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

was it a clip on? hope the pup is ok....


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd imagine it'll be ok. Rowan ate the better part of a hair brush and its handle a few weeks ago, and part of an electrical wire. I was paranoid about it all so I took him down to the vet even though he never showed a sign of feeling sick.... Long story short $300 later he puked it all up two days later no worse for wear. All the vet recommended was she gave me a weeks worth of antibiotics just in case something did scrape on the way out.


----------



## Honeybelles Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

well two nights later...and running out of latex gloves...nothing yet and shes is acting as normal as can be...go figure. If nothing comes out tomorrow...I will certainly ask for xrays on Friday...


----------



## Honeybelles Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

I've given up...checked every doodle I could find with all the snow storms its been a task...used a couple dozen latex gloves...never found the earring. brought the precious little dear to the vets for an xray and nothing showing...phew. if she ever does that again..grrrrrrrrrrrrrr the stress factor was not good. hahahaha...Just relieved and happy shes ok..thanks to all who sent well wishes...


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Our beloved Buckskin once took a whole drumstick from a picnic platter and gulped it down without chewing it - gulp, gone. He was only three at the time and we were worried sick. He lived to be 13+ and he never upchucked it and we never saw it come out. I imagine that the chicken part was digested but the intact bone??? Who knows?

The list of non-food items that he ate was impressive.


----------

